# Ruido en amplificador de audio con TDA2030



## Helios (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola, hace un tiempo hice un amplificador de audio con el amplificador TDA2030 usa tres amplificadores operacionales TL072 como pre amplificador y ecualizador y al final el 2030 funciona bien lo he probado el proto y decidi pasarlo a placa, pero al pasarlo, me da ruido a la salida, habia leido el post de fogonazo de fuentes de audio, y creo que segui todos los pasos, conecto las tierras de todo por cable, y a uno central, lo que no entiendo es por que al usar la proto todo suena de maravilla, y con la placa hay ruido, alguna idea?
Y finalmente hay un cable de tierra de la bocina que uso, que al soldarlo hay un ruido como "pop" muy fuerte y constante, y al desoldarlo y sobreponerlo no hay ese "pop"
Gracias


----------



## zopilote (Jul 12, 2011)

Lo que tienes es una porqueria de pcb, o un mal acoplamiento entre previo y amplificador. Lo del pop pop.. indica que el integrado ya paso a mejor vida.


----------



## Helios (Jul 13, 2011)

Ya veo, lo curioso es que ese pop pasa solo a veces, es decir cuando esta soldado el cable cuando lo desoldo y lo sobrepongo deja de estar, lo del acoplamiento me suena logico, algo mas concreto de que puede ser?


----------



## fabioguarin (Jul 13, 2011)

yo te aconsejaría que utilices el pcb de construya el amply de 30w es estereo y no hay ningún tipo de ruido (lo digo por que lo hice)  y si lo hay es por que vino defectuoso el integrado o tal ves le falta mas alimentación y se distorsiona el sonido deberías de utilizar ese pcb y después en tabletas separadas le pones los pre 
es lo que yo te aconsejaría y revisa bien componente por componente 
saludos espero soluciones ese inconveniente =D


----------



## Helios (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok, entiendo habia estado poniendo el pre y el ecualizador en la misma placa lo estoy alimentando todp cpn una fuente de -15V y +15V que viene de un transformador de 36v 3a con los reguladores 7815 y 7917 todo tiene su respectivo disipador y la fuente tiene varios capacitores unos 27000 uF por negativo y positivo vere el pcb que me dices, gracias por la ayuda

Por cierto uso unis altavices de 16 ohms y 10w son de 11 x 5 cm cuando lo Probe en la proto funcionaron de maravilla, lo digo por si tiene algo que ver, segun ley de ohm, deberian consumir la mitad del amperaje que los de 8 ohms


----------



## jmgm (Jul 13, 2011)

te recomiendo que no uses los 7815 para regular la fuente,porque estos solo te daran 1amperio como mucho. Yo uso un transformador de 12 + 12 y por lo menos 4700 microfaradios por rama, y funciona que te cagas


----------



## Helios (Jul 13, 2011)

De acuerdo, entonces uso el voltaje que me de el transformador? 
Y otra cosa, he notado ahorita que al encender todo, el voltaje que deberian ser +15V se vuelve a 5V y el de -15V cambia a -20V, y solo cuando alimento los TDA2030 con el ecualizador que usa los TL072 todo anda bien, alguna idea? 
U otra forma de regular la fuente para bajar los 18+18V del transformador a +12V y -12V o +15v y -15V

Gracias por sus rapidas respuestas, la verdad ya llevo como 1 mes con este proyecto y aunque intente hacerlo solo, me tope con todo esto y si me ha estada frustrando un tanto el que no salga u.u ademas de lo que le he invertido en tiempo y dinero.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 13, 2011)

Haz hecho una ensalada rectificando los voltajes del transformador (de seguro este tiene varios terminales con diferentes tensiones), supongo que el transformador no tiene punto medio o fue muy mal ensamblado. Una buena foto de la fuente y la placa de rectificacion (pistas incluidas) serian utiles para diagnosticar mejor (la bola de cristal se la quedo otro del foro).


----------



## Helios (Jul 13, 2011)

Ahi estan las fotos, inclui tambien la bocina que uso, los cables que salen de la placa del amplificador, son los potenciometros de ecualizador y volumen, los cables gruesos negros y rojos son de alimentacion, hay varios reguladores en la fuente, por que tambienr egulo a 12V y 5V que usare para otras cosas. Entonces de los reguladores 78XX, su maxima salida es de 1A, aunque le meta por ejemplo 2A, saldra 1A el resto lo disipa, no es asi? O como, lo que es fuentes no lo aprendi bien en la escuela (soy tecnico en sistemas digitales) por que quien las daba, siempre llegaba tarde y terminaban siendo de 10 min... pero bueno. Ahi estan tambien los diagramas.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 13, 2011)

Puedes concentrarte en la fuente, alli atisbo a ver que empleaste reguladores 4 LM78xx y 1 lm79xx. Y con esto estas tensiones esta alimentando el ecualizador y los dos tdas. El problema biene por que las tensiones de los LM nunca van a abastecer a los TDAs, como tienes +/-18V te recomiendo que uses esas tensiones para los tdas (reemplazar YDA2030A por TDA2050 0 40) luego un de +/-12V para el ecualizador.


----------



## Helios (Jul 13, 2011)

De acuerdo, usare el tda2050 y los 18v +- tamnien cambiare los 15 del ecualizador por 12 algo mas? Que pueda estar mal? Gracias por la ayuda

Bien, pues ya cambie el TDA2030 por el TDA2050 y lo estoy alimentando con el voltaje del transformador que resulto ser de +25 y -25V a pesar de que el transformador dice 36V (que seria 18+18, no 25+25) Hice eso, y el preamplificador y el ecualizador los estoy alimentando con +12V y -12V, conecte todo pero al encender la fuente, resulta que si mido +VS y -VS en el TDA2050 hay +20V y -50V, pero si mido desde la placa de la fuente de alimentacion hay los +25 y -25V, verifique la placa del amplificador, y no hay cortos ni nada, todo esta bien, cambie el cable tambien y sigue igual, incluso corte el cable por la mitad, y quite el aislamiento en donde habia cortado, y los uni solo amarrados, y cuando medi ahi, hay -30V.
En pocas palabras pasa que en la placa de la fuente, hay -25V, como debe de ser, a la mitad del cable que une la fuente con el TDA2050, hay -30V y en las terminales del TDA2050 hay -50V, todo al mismo tiempo, sin apagar la fuente. Realmente no entiendo que puede ser, veirfique el esquema que da la hoja de especificaciones del TDA2050 para un amplificador de fuente dividida +VS y -VS y es el que estoy usando, y el que me funciono en la proto, incluso retire los diodos que estan presentes en la hoja del TDA2030. Alguna idea?


----------



## zopilote (Jul 14, 2011)

Cambia de transformador, por que es el unico componente que resulta sospechoso. Otro aspecto es que no hayas identificador el punto medio del transformador y lo hayas soldado a una terminal diferente.


----------



## Helios (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmmm pues, el transformador lo cheque antes de conectarlo y lo volvi a checar ahorita, junto con el puente de diodos pero lo curioso es que en la placa todo anda bien y tambien al desconectar los TDA en los cables igual todo bien, esta bien el circuito de lahoka deespecdel TDA o sugieren otro?

Ahora corte la parte de la placa donde estan los amplificadores, y volvi a checar las terminales del transformador, y si san los 18+18V, pero al pasarlo por lso capacitores despues del puente de diodos, se eleva a 25V. Hay forma de que los capacitores ocasionen esto?
También volvi a armar uno de los amplificadores usando el TDA2050, y sigue sin darme audio, pero a la salida del ecualizador si hay, bajo, claro esta, pero lo hay. Por curiosidad coloque un TDA2030 con el arreglo que ya venia en la hoja, y la alimentacion directa del transformador, los +25V y -25V, y funciono bien, pero al subir al maximo el volumen, se fundio el TDA2030, hico puff (XD), se me hace logico, y lo esperaba, pero demuestra que todo esta funcionando, que la bocina y el arreglo funcionan, solo haria falta un integrado mas robusto, como dijiste zopilote, un 2050, pero este no me da nada de audio, y solo me calienta la bocina, volvi a comprar integrados y aun nada. 
Alguna idea? Otra forma de regular la fuente a los niveles del TDA2030? o funcionarian varios LM78xx y 79xx en paralelo?
Gracias


----------



## Tavo (Jul 15, 2011)

Helios dijo:


> Otra forma de regular la fuente a los niveles del TDA2030? o funcionarian varios LM78xx y 79xx en paralelo?


No, me parece que esa idea es la peor de todas.

Es raro que no te funcione el TDA2050, no sé dónde lo tenés montado, en que placa ni en que "contexto". Te sugiero que si seguís con problemas armes una nueva placa, usando el diseño de PCB que se ofrece en esta página, que es muy bueno y da 0 problemas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

No sigas quemando/tirando chips, revisá bien todo que algún error vas a encontrar.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 15, 2011)

Al rectificar siempre se tienen un voltaje DC mayor (18*1.4142), pero con los diodos deberias estar midiendo como 24V y fracción, si con un tda2030 resulto, no se que podria ser, te diria que pruebes con los LM1875, estos soportan +-/30 como maximo, solo que lo falsifican más que otros integrados, yo construia con el LM1875 hasta que dejaron de traerlo y/o falsificarlo, y usaba +/-25v en su fuente.Estas aislando los integrados del disipador, por que veo que tu placa en doble cara. Y puede que alli radica el asunto.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 15, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Al rectificar siempre se tienen un voltaje DC mayor (18*1.4142), pero con los diodos deberias estar midiendo como 24V y fracción


Me había olvidado de contestar eso. 

Por otro lado, creo que si no conseguís un LM1875, se me ocurre que si la fuente te entrega +-25V (25V precisos, no más que eso!) podría llegar a andar bien, aunque muy justo.
Es probable que en los primeros miliamperes de consumo tengas una tensión de +-24 o +-23V ya con un poquito más de consumo; aunque estás expuesto a un pico de tensión, y ahí volás seguro el TDA2050.

Saludos.


----------



## Helios (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmm bueno, en si, olvide comentar que en la placa lo que se ve de otra "capa" esta puenteado por cables son las tierras. Probare con el esquema de Tavo, y el TDA lo corte de la placa y lo estoy armando aparte en una proto, para poder descartar que la placa tenia algun problema. Probare el nuevo esquema, e informo, gracias.

Hice el esquema de TAVO, que es muy parecido al que use,pero aun asi no hay audio a la salida, cambie el integrado, puse un nuevo TDA2050 y aun asi nada, medi a la salida, y me da -25V

Tambien, en el post Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs que envio Tavo hay una fuente regulada usando zener y transistores, creen que me pueda servir?

La otra que veia es dejarlo ya con el TDA2030, por que despues de todo mi bocina es solo de 10W y si puedo alimentarla con la fuente de zener y transistor mejor me armo esa y haber si todo anda bien, que opinan?

Bueno, pues he construido la fuente con zener y transistores, la he probado y ha andado muy bien tambien he construido en proto un canal con el TDA2030 y tambein ha funcionado de maravilla, lo pasare en una pequeña placa pre-perforada y probare los 2 canales haber que tal andan, envio unas fotos. Gracias


----------



## fabioguarin (Jul 19, 2011)

bueno no es que le tenga mucha fe a las tabletas perforadas, pero se que al final se convierten en un carnaval de soldadura y seria recomendable que le hicieras tu mismo las pcb así sea sin pc solo con un marcador y listo para el ácido
espero mi comentario vaya al tema
saludos


----------



## Helios (Jul 27, 2011)

Es cierto, tampoco me gustan mucho las tabletas perforadas, desperdician espacio (Algo que en el proyecto final tendre muy limitado) Y si es un desm.... rollo el cablear y soldar, pero la situacion ahorita es que ando algo corto de tiempo con este proyecto, que aunque es mio, en poco tiempo terminan mis vacaciones y dejarlo a medias implica no volver a retomarlo hasta dentro de un semestre. Y hacer las tablas si se lleva su tiempo. Aun asi, gracias por tu comentario, y es cierto, me parece buena idea los de diseñarlas a mano, asi no dependo de la pc y es relativamente mas rapido. Gracias, dentro de poco mostrare el proyecto terminado y quiza luego alguna mejora del mismo, ya con pcb's a la medida y las modificaciones que sugieran. Gracias a todos.


----------



## JBE (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola amigos foristas.
Bueno sin más desvíos. Hace poco me arme un amplificador con TDA2030, y pre TA7630P.
El preamplificador va de lujo, pero el amplificador tiene un ruido en un canal, provocado por un capacitor electrolítico de 4,7 µF. Probé con ponerle uno de mayor capacidad, probé con uno de 22 µF, y hasta probé con uno de 1 µF.

Ya no se que mas probar. Acá esta la imagen del diagrama con el capacitor señalado. Si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradecería mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola JBE,Y de que manera llegas a la conclusion de que el ruido se genera en ese capacitor?
Como es el ruido.Quizas es como un motor fuera de borda?

Saludos.


----------



## JBE (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola elgriego como va? Mira probandolo, al tocar el capacitor con la mano se escucha un uuuuuuu, y se filtra una radio. Se puede usar ya que con la musica alta ni se nota, pero al estar bajo el volumen se torna insoportable. Si, es masomenos como un motor, pero a baja velocidad.

Gracias por la respuesta, Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 4, 2012)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruido_eléctrico


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola a todos. Prueba a cambiar el capacitor por uno NO POLARIZADO osea no elecrolitico. 
Tambien, pon a masa el chasis del potenciómetro porque puede ser que estés generando ruidos desde el mismo. 

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## JBE (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola juan ya probe con cambiarlo por uno no polarizado y es peor genera más ruido. 

Gracias, saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2012)

Y de donde se supone que sacaste ese esquema? Por que siendo sincero, tiene varias cosas un poco "extrañas"


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 5, 2012)

Siguiendo con el hilo de EZ puedes compararlo con el diagrama de la hoja de datos y tratar de colocar los valores y polaridades que figuran en él. 

saludos y suerte

Juan jose


----------



## JBE (Abr 7, 2012)

Hola y disculpen la tardanza, ya que debido al temporal que azotó Buenos Aires, no he tenido internet desde el miercoles. 
Bueno, el esquema es de construyasuvideorockola (pagina muy conocida por los foreros como eh visto).
*Aqui* esta la página (es un PDF). 
Estuve provando con varios capacitores de varios valores y nada, la respuesta es la misma. 
Lo más extraño es que yo arme dos fases (estereo), y esta es la unica que me da ruido. 
Sigo sin descartar la posibilidad de que el TDA este en sus ultimas.

Gracias por las respuestas y ¡Felices Pascuas para todos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 7, 2012)

Usas la fuente que proponen?. Porque es de muy baja calidad de riple y puede estar originando el ruido. 
Prueba a cambiar el TDA por ahi es trucho, hay muchos en el mercado. 

Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2012)

Revisa la fuente y armalo con el circuito que propone ST en las hojas de datos.



Ese diagrama que posteaste tiene muchas cosas diferentes al original, un ejemplo, le faltan los diodos protectores a la salida que son obligatorios en este pentawatt.


----------



## JBE (Abr 7, 2012)

Hola Juan, como va?  Si, use la fuente que hay ahi, son dos diodos y 2 capacitores de 4700uF en serie. Si me parece que lo mejor va a ser probando con cambiar el TDA.

Ferchito, como va? Eh visto el Datasheet de ST, y si hay muchas diferencias. Ví lo de los diodos, pero son para protección y mi problema es de ruido. 

Gracias por las respuestas! Suerte!


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2012)

JBE dijo:


> Ferchito, como va? Eh visto el Datasheet de ST, y si hay muchas diferencias. Ví lo de los diodos, pero son para protección y mi problema es de ruido.



Lo que pasa es que si el integrado no esta conectado tal cual como lo indica el datasheet, es muy posible que las conexiones existentes en el circuito o algun componente que no deberia estar sea el causante del ruido, por eso recomende que primero armaras nuevamente el amplificador pero con el circuito que propone ST a ver si aún persiste el ruido.

Armalo de nuevo como esta en el datasheet y asi sabemos de donde puede venir el problema.


----------



## JBE (Abr 8, 2012)

Hola Ferchito. Ahora voy a comprarme un TDA y se lo voy a cambiar a ver si se soluciona, porque yo tengo dos partes armadas para que sea estereo y una parte anda mal, la otra va de lujo.

Cualquier noticia les aviso.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 9, 2012)

Primero que nada (y sólo para ser folklórico), eso te pasa por armar circuitos de Construyasuvideorockola: Fallan muy a menudo.

Siguiendo, el condensador no es el que mete ruido. Eso es como decir que el auto hace ruido en la llave cada vez que la girás. Ahí empieza un ruido por adelante del auto, como un "brum brum" que se hace más notable cada vez que pisás el pedal de la derecha.

Volviendo a tu circuito, la entrada no es la más linda del mundo y la realimentación es... peculiar. Como sea, tu descripción de los problemas tiene más olor a un bucle de masa que a otra cosa.
Una buena foto de lo que tenés montado sería útil para apuntar un poco mejor.

Saludos


----------



## JBE (Abr 9, 2012)

Gracias cacho. Jeje, si pasa por sacarlo de esa pag, pero como era el primero, me tiraba al miedo por el fracaso, entonces fue como una ''mariconiada'' al dicho.
Igual, lo primero que voy a hacer es cambiar el TDA haber si asi se soluciona, ya que me parece que el problema es que le di demasiado calor a ese TDA, porque en la plaqueta la pista me quedo muy chica entonces le tuve que poner mucho estaño.

Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2012)

Es posible, pero hay que agotar posibilidades. Si el integrado de reemplazo esta a la mano cambialo pero al menor ruido ya sabes que ese no es el daño.


----------



## JBE (Abr 10, 2012)

Ok, estuve averiguando y por mi zona estan maso 5$, asi que si no es eso no me lo lamentaria.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2012)

JBE dijo:


> Ok, estuve averiguando y *por mi zona estan maso 5$*, asi que si no es eso no me lo lamentaria.


 
A ese precio SEGURO que son truchos!!!! Y mejor que "te lo lamentés" por que estás quemando plata al dope...


----------



## JBE (Abr 10, 2012)

Enserio son truchos? Cuando arme el ampli me salieron los dos 15$... !!! El segundo salio de lujo pero...
Habrá que seguir buscando...


----------



## ulises 59 (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola amigo sabes  el diagrama esta bien compare con varios circuitos y es igual a  todos que se encuentran en internet solo tienes que cambiar el integrado, tambiÉn por ultimo revisa tu circuito impreso.


----------



## JBE (Abr 11, 2012)

Ok gracias ulises 59


----------

